# Clogged Toilet??????



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

OK, I've never dealt with a clogged toilet and feel like a moron...

The cause of the problem was flushing my kitten's "pee clumps" (if you have cats, you know they're the large ones). 

The toilet still flushes, but the bowl almost fills up totally before slowly draining back down. I tried to use a plunger (first time!), but I couldn't seem to make any difference. My guess is that the "pee clump" is maybe too heavy for a plunger's suction to have an impact...or maybe I'm just not doing it good enough (but I tried for awhile).

What now???????????????????


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

This is going to seem like an obvious question, but did you try Drano or one of those gels that unclogs the drain?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

kikachuck said:


> This is going to seem like an obvious question, but did you try Drano or one of those gels that unclogs the drain?


Nothing is obvious to me when it comes to handyman stuff. I'm seriously beyond ignorant.

How does such a thing work? Do you pour it in the toilet and flush or something? I thought Drano was just for things like sink/bathtub drains.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

yep i second drano. when you said kitten's "pee clumps" did you actually mean ardrum's pee clumps :b


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> yep i second drano. when you said kitten's "pee clumps" did you actually mean ardrum's pee clumps :b


 :rain

Yes. I use litter as a toilet due to a twisted fetish of mine.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

From the Drano Website:



> The only Drano® product recommended for use in slow-running toilets is Drano® Build-Up Remover. When used according to label directions, the microorganisms in this product will break down toilet paper and organic matter in pipes, which can slow water flow. (This product will NOT open a completely clogged toilet.)
> 
> Do not use any other Drano® product in toilets. Drano® Kitchen Crystals Clog Remover generates heat that can cause the vitreous china in the toilet bowl to crack. Drano® Liquid Clog Remover and Drano® Max Gel Clog Remover do not contain microorganisms. The trap configuration in toilets prevents the Drano® Liquid Clog Remover and Drano® Max Gel Clog Remover from reaching areas where matter can accumulate and cause slowness, making them ineffective.


Personally, I think you need to call a plumber and get it snaked. Shouldnt cost too much.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

http://www.doityourself.com/stry/unclogtoilet


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

If you flush clumps down the toilet it's best to do it in small portions. You have to remember that the clumps don't dissolve because they absorb water.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

out of curiousity, wouldnt it be better to throw them in the outside dumpsters? ive never had a cat so i dont know how often they poop


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I wonder if Drano would work on clumps.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

You could try bleach, too. That usually works for me.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> You could try bleach, too. That usually works for me.


Oh? Hmm... I really hope I can fix this. I'll update results when I try some stuff.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

This had me looking up cat litter and flusing it down the toilet. Just about everyone says that it's not recomended cause it can eventually build up on your pipes and clog it up. So for future cleanings I would suggest just dumping it in the trash.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

To be honest with you, I've never heard of anyone flushing it down the toilet. My first inclination is the plunger, then something like Drano if that doesn't work.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

When you use a plunger, you have to get it just right, when the plunger is in the right position, a tight seal is formed, that's when you should plunge the hell out of it.

Does the toilet eventually drain?

If the toilet drains. What I have seen our people do, and I've done it once or twice myself, nothing broke etc. Boil a large pot of water, pour it in the toilet...Then get that seal, plunge again.....Try this a few times. 

My daughter poops like a horse.......


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Bon said:


> When you use a plunger, you have to get it just right, when the plunger is in the right position, a tight seal is formed, that's when you should plunge the hell out of it.
> 
> Does the toilet eventually drain?
> 
> ...


I can't get any suction in the first place. 

It does drain, but it takes 10+ seconds.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ARDrum,

You have to put muscle into it. :yes
It may take 20 plunges to get it right. By now, it should start to break up a little. 

Is there clay of some sort in the litter?

Drano wouldn't work. Either plunge or get a snake (a bendable rod with thorns to move around in it. 

I always thought you put clumps in plastic bacs, and then throw them away in another bag. :stu


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Yes, you have to put force into it. Keep moving the plunger until you get a seal, you'll feel the difference, it takes time, it still takes me a few times to get it right, but you can do it!....Once it's drained pour some hot water (HOT) down a couple times.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

And......If it takes 10 seconds.......I *think* you can do this! Find that seal! When you do, don't release the plunger, keep plunging!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, a million people have pointed out what an idiot I am. I get it.

Hindsight is a wonderful thing, but I'm looking for solutions now.

I've tried all kinds of things. I tried snake, plunger, bleach, dish soap, boiling water, more plunging, etc... It's hopeless.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Bon said:


> And......If it takes 10 seconds.......I *think* you can do this! Find that seal! When you do, don't release the plunger, keep plunging!


The problem is that I think this cat litter stuff is heavy and sticky. I don't think it will respond to plunging after all that I've done.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

You're not an idiot, we all do things when we think back.......

Maybe a wire hanger.....I don't know how deep it is.......If not, chances are you will have to have a snake. I would call during the day if I were you.

Actually.......no, I don't want to mention that. (sorry type like I think)

Try the hot water, it's not gonna hurt, try it a few times. If you knew my daughter and the soft paper she used to use;-) different than what you used;-). We have the plumber here at the complex so often, it's 300 dollars a shot (commercial) and many people pour grease down the sink.......I want to kill them.....But first they suggest the hot water..It can break up poop, grease......won't hurt to try keep plugging (;D) along;-)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I wonder if water will erode it over the next several weeks.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Try the hot;-)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

HOLY **** I DID IT!!! I DID IT!!! YEAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!


Sorry for being short/snappy. I was just irritated at the situation. Nothing personal!! 

Thanks so much to all of you for at least giving me some ideas!!!

Here's how I did it....

Boiling water mixed with dish soap!!!!! 

I boiled gallons of water... mixed with Dawn... I then poured it into the toilet... it drained... so I did it again... Boiled water to the brim of the biggest pot I have... mixed with the Dawn...

I poured it into the toilet again... This time it didn't drain! I plunged again, although it felt as futile and hopeless as before.. 

Since the water was drained almost totally again, I gave it one more flush... and ZOOOOOOM!!! It worked like normal!!! I gave it one more flush too, to make sure it wasn't a fluke.. Golden!

WHEWWWWWW!


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

ardrum said:


> OK, I've never dealt with a clogged toilet and feel like a moron...
> 
> The cause of the problem was flushing my kitten's "pee clumps" (if you have cats, you know they're the large ones).
> 
> ...


use the product called one minute plumber. It really works.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm not a fan of drain cleaning products. I've learned that hydrochloric acid, which can't eat through the plastic bottle it comes in & can't eat through a hair clog does an amazing job of eating right through the enamel of a bathtub. I also found it quite effective at eating though a pipe right under a kitchen sink, despite the fact that it can't even go through a clog. I guess clogs are tougher than enamel & steel. :mum


----------



## Steve Works (Oct 26, 2012)

Drano is good but there are other less expensive alternatives. You need some caustic sulfur based product. Absolutely every one of them would get the job done.
______________________________
Steve Works
install toilet
clogged toilet


----------

